# 2 foods that help me a bit with anxiety and blurry vision



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

I thought I just share it here

it helps only a little and I dont know if it will help others but cant hurt to post it

peanut butter helps to calm down a little

and brussel sprouts help to see sharper and feel a bit more grounded


----------



## freeyourself (Aug 10, 2018)

Psyborg said:


> I thought I just share it here
> 
> it helps only a little and I dont know if it will help others but cant hurt to post it
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Makes sense, as these foods are both nutritionally-dense and anti-inflammatory in normal amounts. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I like peanut butter, read that people who eat it regularly have less heart problems

Love Brussels sprouts, but can only get them seasonally.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

I have found 2 foods that are EXTREMELY good for my mind . even better than peanut butter and brussel sprouts

oatmeal and spelled flakes ! . especially spelled flakes . also blue berries

I did this today :

I took the spelled flakes and put them into a pot with oat milk and made them soft on the stove plate . (stir it while it is cooking so it will not burn)

and then I took them out and mixed it with blue berries and hazelnut powder

it makes me feel good . try it ! stove plate


----------

